# Helen Grime 1981-



## starthrower

Helen Grime
Born: 1981
Nationality: British
Publisher: Chester Music
Photo © Jonathan Wrather

Born in 1981, Helen studied oboe with John Anderson and composition with Julian Anderson and Edwin Roxburgh at the Royal College of Music. In 2003 she won a British Composer Award for her Oboe Concerto, and was awarded the intercollegiate Theodore Holland Composition Prize in 2003 as well as all the major composition prizes in the RCM. In 2008 she was awarded a Leonard Bernstein Fellowship to study at the Tanglewood Music Center where she studied with John Harbison, Michael Gandolfi, Shulamit Ran and Augusta Read Thomas. Grime was a Legal and General Junior Fellow at the Royal College of Music from 2007 to 2009. She became a lecturer in composition at the Department of Music at Royal Holloway, University of London,in January 2010.

Helen has had works commissioned by some of the most established performers including London Symphony Orchestra, BCMG, Britten Sinfonia, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and the Tanglewood Music Center. Conductors who have performed her work include Daniel Harding, Pierre Boulez and Yan Pascal Tortelier. Her work Night Songs was commissioned by the BBC Proms in 2012 and premiered by the BBC Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Oliver Knussen. In 2011 she was appointed Associate Composer to the Halle Orchestra for an initial tenure of three years. Her first commission for them, Near Midnight, was premiered on May 23 2013 and a recording of her orchestral works performed by the Hallé will be released as part of the NMC Debut Disc Series in 2014. Upcoming performances include the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra performing Everyone Sang in May 2014 and a new string trio commissioned by Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center and Wigmore Hall for April 2015

More info and musical samples at this link. http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/short-bio/3953

From Ms Grime's recent CD, Night Songs.


----------



## Albert7

*Helen Grime*

Hey there Helen,

Here you go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helen_Grime

You are awesome!









One of my favorite female composers.


----------



## Albert7

I cried... no one else knows who you are.

Whistler songs are fabulous btw.


----------



## composingmusic

Found this page from the composer guestbook index, and thought I'd leave a message. I very much enjoyed hearing _Limina_ and _Virga_ in concert! Wonderful pieces both.


----------

